# What muscles are used when casting?



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Has anyone figured it out what are the primary muscles used when distance casting? I would imagine the lats in the back would be a big one. Also the abdominals. I can imagine the deltoids probably help with the punch. Tommy you've probably researched this..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Over the past 10 years I've spent quite a bit of time in the gym trying to keep up with the young-uns out on the casting field... 

Specifically, the core muscles are probably most important. The lats help with the pull, chest, triceps and delts help with the punch. I spent a few years trying to workout cast specific muscles and it did help. IMHO, the best overall casting workout I found was 3-4 years ago. I was working with a personal trainer trying to prepare for a trip to Europe. It involves basic powerlifting excursuses like the squat, bench, overhead press along with deadlifts and a few others. This really helped increase my overall strength and gave more bang for the buck.

Take a look at the book, Strong Enough?? by Mark Rippetoe.

Damn this makes me realize how far I've let myself slip...lol

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah that helps. I noticed the Adrian in this video is built like a brick icehouse. Throwing 600' with fishing gear. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beKrFIaiAjM&list=UUhVpkGvTRLk-41c4Nwd-X9Q&index=1


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yea, Adrian is a MAN. He has unlimited potential. The only question is, How bad does he want it??

Tommy


----------

